# Deere 3000 Series Compact Tractors



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

John Deere now has their newest addition to their line of compact tractors online. 

Deere 3000 Series Compact Tractors


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

In my opinion, this is the upgrade of the 4000 Ten Series compact tractors in the Mid Frame class. ie: 4210, 4310, and 4410. The 3720 looks to be the hot rod of the bunch.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

I might look at getting a 3520 or 3720 next year. Or Maybe a 4120 Haven't decided yet. That if we move to are 15acres we bought 2years ago.


----------

